# NYU vs. USC



## johnJOHNjohn (Apr 19, 2006)

These two are widely regarded as the best film schools in the world.  Which one do you prefer more and why?

I gotta go with NYU.  I go there for undergrad and I love it.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Apr 19, 2006)

NYU (also undergrad there), but they're different styles. NYU is the indie spirit, and USC is the Hollywood system.


----------

